# المنتدى منتدى الاقسام الخاصه بالسبورت والمتجر ( 4gsmmaroc Support  and Store ) قسم اخـر اخبار الفلاشاتThe New Flash Updated  Huawei Y520 Firmware(Y520-U22, V100R001C328B112, Morocco)

## mohamed73

تم إضافة ملف جديد إلى سبورت المنتدى, في قسم Huawei Y520
ملاحظة:  
للتحقق من الملف الجديد،يمكنك زيارة الرابط التالي
الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]
مع ارقى التحايا من طاقم اسرة المنتدى المغربي للمحمول

----------


## نبيل عبده

مشكووووووووووووووووووووور

----------


## nawaf2

مشكور

----------

